# Rocky Mountain Locust?



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

This past garden year was one of the worst for garden pests that I have ever seen here in North Texas. We had a number of bugs that I have never seen before invade local gardens and some that I only remember as a kid. A new veriety of grasshopper made an appearance, I took one to the Local County Extension Office, the agen wasnt in but was informed me that it was a locust, not a grasshopper.

The only thing that I could find that was close was a "Rocky Mountain Locust" but found that they have reportedly been extinct for almost 100 years. Its rather large, almost as long as my index finger, can anyone identify this grasshopper/locust/critter?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

My goodness,if it ain't one thing its another.
Sorry yur havign these problems,we had a lot of what we thought were grasshoppers a few years ago,they said they were locust too.But they id'nt eat much ,think the chickens may have helped but not sure.I do know we were killing them and I found ot the big ones will bite .


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I am going to start on a "coop" before to long and order 50 chicks this spring. With all the bugs we had his year, I would have gladly turned the chickens out to graze in the garden if it meant getting revenge on the pests.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Davarm said:


> I am going to start on a "coop" before to long and order 50 chicks this spring. With all the bugs we had his year, I would have gladly turned the chickens out to graze in the garden if it meant getting revenge on the pests.


that's how we do it, it seems to work pretty well... like someone _*planned*_ it that way


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> that's how we do it, it seems to work pretty well... like someone _*planned*_ it that way


Have any problems with the poultry eating tomatoes, cucumbers, and squash? When I was a kid if the chickens got into the garden you could kiss a round of those veggies good bye. Still would have gladly made that sacrificed with a smile on my face this summer.


----------

